# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  10 كلمات تدمر نفسية الأبناء ,,, د. جاسم المطوع

## محمد عبد الأعلى

*كثيرًا ما يتلفظ الآباء والأمهات بكلمات لا يحسبون لها حساب؛ ولكنها تدمر الأهداف التربوية التي ينشدونها؛ فالكلمة هي أساس التربية، ونحن نوجِّه أبناءنا بالكلام ونحاسبهم بالكلام، ونشجعهم بالكلام، ونمدحهم بالكلام، ونغضب عليهم بالكلام، فتربية الأبناء إما بالكلام أو بالأفعال؛ وفي الحالتين هي كلام، فالكلام حوار لفظي، والأفعال حوار غير لفظي؛ فالموضوع إذن كله كلام في كلام، وهذه هي التربية.*

*ومن خلال تجاربي في حل المشاكل التربوية اكتشفت أن أكثر ما يساهم في انحراف الأبناء سوء استخدام الألفاظ والكلام، ومن يومين جلست مع شاب هارب من بيته لأستمع لمشكلته التربوية مع والديه، وكان ملخصها في الكلام السيئ الذي يسمعه منهما، وفتاة اشتكت لي الحال من انحرافها وهي غير راضية عن نفسها؛ ولكنها أرادت أن تنتقم من سوء كلام والديها لها، وقد جمعت بهذا المقال الأمراض التربوية في اللسان في عشر كلمات تدمر نفسية الأبناء وتشجعهم على الانحراف؛ وهي كالتالي:*

*أولاً: الشتم بوصف الطفل بأوصاف الحيوانات**؛ مثل: (حمار، كلب، ثور، تيس، يا حيوان..)، أو تشتم اليوم الذي ولد فيه.*

*ثانيًا: الإهانة من خلال الانتقاص منه بأوصاف سلبية**؛ مثل: أنت (شقي، كذاب، قبيح، سمين، أعرج، حرامي)، والإهانة مثلاً لجمرة تحرق القلب.*

*ثالثًا: المقارنة، وهذه تدمر شخصية الطفل**؛ لأن كل طفل لديه قدرات ومواهب مختلفة عن الآخر، والمقارنة تشعره بالنقص، وتقتل عنده الثقة بالنفس، وتجعله يكره من يقارن به.*

*رابعًا: الحب المشروط**، كأن تشترط حبك له بفعل معين؛ مثل: (أنا ما أحبك لأنك فعلت كذا، أحبك لو أكلت كذا، أو لو نجحت وذاكرت)، فالحب المشروط يشعر الطفل بأنه غير محبوب ومرغوب فيه، وإذا كبر يشعر بعدم الانتماء للأسرة؛ لأنه كان مكروهًا فيها عندما كان صغيرًا؛ ولهذا الأطفال يحبون الجد والجدة كثيرًا؛ لأن حبهم غير مشروط.*

*خامسًا: معلومة خاطئة**؛ مثل: (الرجل لا يبكي، اسكت بعدك صغير، هذا الولد جنني، أنا ما أقدر عليه، الله يعاقبك ويحرقك بالنار).*

*سادسًا: الإحباط**؛ مثل: (أنت ما تفهم، اسكت يا شيطان، ما منك فايدة).*

*سابعًا: التهديد الخاطئ:** (أكسر راسك، أشرب دمك، أذبحك).*

*ثامنًا: المنع غير المقنع؛** مثل نكرر من قول: لا، لا، لا. ودائمًا نرفض طلباته من غير بيان للسبب.*

*تاسعًا: الدعاء عليه**؛ مثل: (الله يأخذك، عساك تموت، ملعون).*

*عاشرًا: الفضيحة؛** وذلك بكشف أسراره وخصوصياته.*

*فهذه عشرة كاملة، وقد اطلعت على دراسة تفيد أن الطفل إلى سن المراهقة يكون قد استمع من والديه ستة عشر ألف كلمة سيئة من الشتائم؛ إلا أن الدراسة لم ترصد لنا إلا نوعًا واحدًا من الأمراض اللسانية التي ذكرناها، فتخيلوا معي طفلاً لم يبلغ من العمر ثماني سنوات وفي قاموسه أكثر من خمسة آلاف كلمة مدمرة؛ فإن أثرها عليه سيكون أكبر من أسلحة الدمار الشامل فتدمر حياته ونفسيته.*

*وقد لخص لنا رسولنا الكريم هذا المقال كله بأربع كلمات؛ وهي في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لَيْسَ المُؤْمِنُ بِالطَّعَّانِ وَلَا اللَّعَّانِ وَلَا الفَاحِشِ وَلَا البَذِيءِ"[1]. فالأصل أن نتجنب هذه الرباعية السلبية، وأن نستبدلها برباعية إيجابية أخرى مع أبنائنا؛ فنركز على الحب والتشجيع والمدح والاحترام.*

*فالكلمة الطيبة أهم من العطية؛ قال تعالى: {قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى} [البقرة: 263]، ونحن نعطي أولادنا كل شيء: طعام، وألعاب، وترفيه، وتعليم؛ ولكننا نحرقهم وندمرهم بالكلام، وهذا خلاف المنهج القرآني، وقد اكتشف العلماء المعاصرون أن (الكلمة الطيبة والصدقة) لهما الأثر نفسه على الدماغ.*

*فلنحرص على انتقاء الكلام في بيوتنا؛ فللكلمة أثر عظيم، فالقرآن الكريم أصله كلمة، والإنسان يدخل في الإسلام ويخرج منه بكلمة، والأعزب ينتقل للحياة الزوجية ويخرج منها بكلمة، فلا نستهن بالكلمة، ولنحرص عليها وعلى الكلمة المؤثرة التي تساهم في بناء أطفالنا وتنميتهم؛ فبالكلام نصنع السلام والوئام، ويكون أبناؤنا تمام التمام*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بصاحب المقال والناقل .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا ... مهم جدا

----------


## ضياء الحسن

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم.

----------


## أم يعقوب

ومنَ الأخطاءِ التي يرتكبُها الوالدانِ في تنشئةِ الطفلِ:
1. غرسُ المفاهيمِ السلبيةِ نتيجةَ تصرفٍ صدرَ عنِ الطفلِ:كأنْ يقولُ للطفلِ أنتَ كاذبٌ
فيغرسُ في نفسِهِ مفهومَ الكذبِ ويوجّهُ اهتمامَه إليهِ،والصوابُ أنْ يقولَ لهُ لستَ صادقًا
وبهذا يغرسُ مفهومَ الصدقِ في عقلِهِ الباطنيِّ.
2.انتقادُ تصرفاتِ الطفلِ بتوجيهِ كلماتٍ جارحةٍ تنتقدُ شخصَهُ وليسَ التصرفَ نفسَه،
والصواب أن يبينَ لهُ مكانتَهُ الكبيرةَ ويثني عليهِ وعلى سلوكياتِهِ الإيجابيةِ كمقدمةٍ،ثمَّ يستدركَ قائلًا:لكنْ تصرفُكَ الفلاني لمْ أستحسنْه،ولا يناسبُكَ.بهذا يركزُ الطفلُ على سلوكِهِ ويعمل على تغييرِهِ بحماسةٍ.
3.الوالدانِ قدوةٌ لطفلِهما في الأقوالِ والأفعالِ؛فليرا  قبا أقوالَهما وأفعالَهما.
4.يجبُ أنْ يكونَ العقابُ مناسبًا للسلوكِ الخطأِ،دونَ إفراطٍ ولا تفريطٍ،والحرصُ على تجنبِ الضربِ،وننصحُ باستعمالِ التعزيزِ السلبيِّ لإطفاءِ السلوكِ الخطأ،واستعمالِ التعزيزِ الإيجابيّ لغرسِ السلوكِ الحسنِ..........
--------------------
باركَ اللهُ في الأخِ الفاضلِ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------

